# Hith



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

So my old rhom was showing significent signs of hith.
I have since sold him but my question is, is the hith only present on the fish or does the disease also live in the water like ich does.
And I know that there are no holes in the water LOL


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

I just read some literature out of Europe stating that in order to totally erradicate any possibilities of subsequent fish being infected with HITH, you have to drain the aquarium, scrub it with bleach, rinse it, repeat 6x...AND, you have to do the same with all of your filters, heaters, etc.








...just kidding!








From all of the info I've gathered on HITH, all of the potential sources point towards an internal parasite, dietary deficiency of certain vitamins, bad water quality, stray voltage, or a combination of those mentioned (ex. bad water quality + incomplete diet = HITH). Stray voltage coming from equipment MAY cause HITH in one fish and if that equipment is not repaired/replaced, that could lead to another "new" fish getting HITH. 
The basic fishkeeping fundamentals apply - keep up on water changes, feed a varied diet (including vitamin supplements), equipment maintenance...you're good to go!









PS - one other thing in order to prevent further HITH - you're going to have to change your name!!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't know if this helps at all, but my 11" blue diamond got HITH from a powerhead that was leaking stray voltage into the tank. I removed the PH, and treated the HITH. It looked like it was completely gone. IDK what happened, but it recently started coming back again in full force. I ran out of zoe about a month ago, and maybe the lack of vitamins is causing it to resurface, IDK. I purchased some Metronidazole on line a few days ago, and with that, I'll start treating the HITH all over again. Maybe, the interal parasites where still there, or something. All I know is this crap was never from poor tank maintenance of any sort, but once your fish gets it, it's a major bitch to rid the fish of the stuff.

BTW, I thoroughly cleaned the tank the fish was in, and it didn't do any good. Like Buzzardo said, It's something in the fish, not in the tank.

good luck,
Blue


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys I really appreciate it.

My new fish is an arowana and they dont usually get hith but if the water quality isnt right they can get gill curl.
My tank is as clean as it could possibly be aside from a coupkle spots of algae so all should be good

I removed my koralia 8 also so if it was a case of stray voltage thats gone now


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id almost keep the k8 there to give the arrow current. Currents are thought to be good to help fish heal with minor gill curl as it keeps the water oxygenated and moving. I've seen arrows with hith so they can still get it


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I sold the K8 but added a K2 and a Maxijet 1200. The K8 was too much for an arow but the combination of these 2 and my 3 filter returns is perfect


----------

